# Another Hewes Tailfisher



## firewatercharter (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi all! I used to have a 15'6" classic Gheenoe which brought me on to this site. I had to upgrade so I ended up with a Tailfisher. Here it is and you can check out my site www.southwestfloridaflatsfishing.com

If anyone can help I am trying to post some photos on here but I'm having some trouble, can anyone give me a headsup?

Thanks,

R.J.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome... Several new folks with Tunnel Vision here...  ;D

2000 17T Center Console Here.

Cheers
Capt. Jan

P.S. regarding pix... try this topic first. If you have any questions don't hesitate to use the PM function.
Posting Pictures and Other FAQ's


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Another RJ?  

If you are still having problems posting pics after reading the link from imac then send him or myself a PM.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> If you are still having problems posting pics after reading the link from imac then send him or myself a PM.


Isn't that what I said? :-? ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Tunnel vision. I love it. AC is gonna die that someone else bought a tailfisher without looking at his. He is practically giving his away. So - let it be known- LURKERS: if you're also contemplating a tailfisher, let us know. We have a screaming deal on a tailfisher in the Orlando area.  
Congrats on the new boat - you're gonna love it. Make sure and start your turns about a 1/4 mile before you actually need to turn though. Those tunnels ain't exactly canyon carvers!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

it's all in the tabs... werk da tabs in da turn and you'll be just fine... ;D


----------



## firewatercharter (Jan 29, 2008)

yep, the boat slides alot. it's kinda cool but could be dangerous depending on how close you are to something (like mangroves or a marker) she sure runs shallow though, it's quite suprising.


----------



## loopmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

just replace your prop with the Powertech YM90SCD4R13P semi-clever with a 5/16” port if you speak to [email protected] he will give you the low down, will make a huggggge difference in your performance.this is from marcus.




Thank you ever so much for giving us a shout, Roger.

I look forward to hearing from you, my friend.

Have a teeeeerrific afternoon.

OH, and Happy Friday, by the way! 8 )

Marcus Clements
Marketing Manager
PowerTech! Propellers
800-736-7767, ext. 241


----------

